# 5D Mark II Won't Turn On



## superotaku78 (Sep 6, 2012)

*EDIT: Won't be able to take it in for a couple of days so I've added a pic of what the LCD looks like. Maybe someone else has seen this. The last pic taken before it tanked came out as a mess of purple and pink horizontal lines. My wife said the shutter made a strange sound and that was it. I was able to copy everything off the CF card through USB on the camera, so that seems to be working. 

My wife contacted Canon Japan and they said they've never heard of these symptoms....argh! I baby my equipment never exposing it to heavy dust, temps, rain, or the mischievous hands of a 2 year old. What the hell man?!? *

To anyone who can help me before I take this thing in for service...

I have a 5D Mark II I purchased in Japan back in mid-March and it decided to die on me on Labour Day. I used it for my daughter's birthday over the weekend taking about 500 shots and had 0 issues. I pulled it out on Monday, put the 430 EXII on, gave it to my wife to take some pics of the kids outside, and it died after one shot. 

Since then I've:

- pulled the battery and fully charged it 
- did the pull everything method (clock battery, main battery, lens, CF card) for over 2 hours 
- bought a new clock battery 
- checked and cleaned the various power connecters 

Nothing has worked.

It's very strange because the rear LCD backlight is powering up but only showing extremely faint horizonantal lines on a black screen. The autofocus system and top LCD are completely dead. The rear red light is flashing when the CF card is put in.

What could this be? Has something come loose inside the camera? Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 6, 2012)

A good possibility is a bent pin in the CF compartment. You need to get a flashlight, and have very good eyes or a magnifier. Look inside for a bent pin or even more than one.
If you did not remove the card after your previous use, then a bent pin is much less likely.
If it is bent, it can occasionally be recovered as long as its not severely bent.


----------



## superotaku78 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks Mt Spokane Photography but it doesn't seem to be that. I guess I'll just have to send it in and hope it's nothing major. Not too pleased about the 5D quality thus far.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 9, 2012)

Unfortunately, issues can happen. I've never had any of my two dozen or more DSLR's fail, but it can happen. 

Good luck on getting it repaired.


----------

